# estuary cod and cobia



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

A couple of weekends ago myself and mum up from Melbourne, caught a nice 8kg 82cm estuary cod. She was sitting in the back tankwell, never caught a fish before. It was an interesting experience for her as l had no where to put the bugger, it was too big for the front hatch and we weren't travelling stable enough for me to get it in there anyway. Ended up getting me mum to hold onto it with lip grippers while l paddled in to shore (about 1/2km). End result, we got the fish 8) :lol: . The following day l caught a 92cm, 5kg cobia. That was a good fight. My kayak has also been good for getting into spots to lay down crab pots, so muddies have also been on the menu. 

I have photos, but have had difficulty in trying to reduce their size.

Cheers
GJ


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

trying photos


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bloody fantastic mate.

There is a post somewhere where The Mariner described how to resize photos. If you like, email them using the link at the bottom of htis reply and I will resize them and put them into your post


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

and again


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Peril. Will do, l am going to fiddle for a bit first.


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

more photos. The old man is a bit of a dud photographer. :roll:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Geejay, a top effort mate. I must say however, looking at your pic is like looking in the mirror as we both look a bit like hairy ferals. You are a good son however, if it was me, mum would be swimming to shore while the cod got a ride in the yak.

Catch ya Scott


----------

